# Advocate flea treatment-does it get rid of worms too??



## Shin

Hello all,

I have indoor cats and they had fleas a little while back-I understand that even though they are indoors they _can_ still get them. Ever since Bandit had a severe reaction to the fleas (it only took 1!) we have been using Advocate flea treatment that says it treats:

* heartworm prevention
* flea and lice treatment and prevention of flea infestations. The product can be also used as part of a treatment strategy for FAD (Flea Allergy Dermatitis)
* gastrointestinal worm control including several larval stages
* treatment of lungworms in dogs (Angiostrongylus vasorum)
* control of ear mites in cats and dogs
* control of sarcoptic mange in dogs
* control of Demodex mites in dogs

The fleas have seemingly gone-even though I still hoover regularly, groom them and wash the cats beds. So that's all good, we don't get this from our vets as it is too expensive, so we source from online instead.

Now...I have noticed our younger cat, Bandit, has been scooching across the floor on his bottom like a dog would normally do-is this worms?:huh: I was assured that Advocate would take care of such things, but obviously something is wrong, he's been doing it for around 2 weeks on and off now-our last lot of Advocate was a few days before he started doing the 'bum-wiggle.'

Does he just have an itchy bum, or could this be worms? I have had a look *cringes* and there is nothing wrong with his bottom that I can see.

Thanks in advance everyone!
:smile5:

*Note: not sure if this should be in chat or the health area-so I'll post in both and then any mods can delete whichever isn't in the right place x


----------



## owieprone

advocate should take care of worms, so it might be something else bothering it.
you could always try a different active ingredient wormer to be sure.

if in doubt take him to the vets.


----------



## NEW2CATS

my vet told me to use this but said it doesnt treat ALL worms and that i would have to properly worm the cats occasionally too

so maybe your cat has the 1 kind advocate doesnt cover?


----------



## HoneyFern

Advocate doesn't cover tapeworm or roundworm so it's a good idea to use a good wormer as well.


----------



## Shin

Aha! I see. If it continues I'll take him to the vets as he doesn't seem to do it all the time, it's weird. I think he's due a check-up soon anyway so I'll mention it whilst I am there-the girls don't have a problem at all, trust Bandit! Blummin' bugger by name and bugger by nature aswell 

Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## dinks

Advocate DOES treat roundworm - it DOES NOT cover tapeworm which can be transmitted from fleas - so even if he doesnt have fleas now he may still well have tapeworm - drontal covers both types but you would also need to use something like frontline to cover for fleas.


----------



## Shin

The frontline didn't work for us with Bandit for the fleas. We took them all to the vets and they had all had frontline-the two girls were flea-free, but Bandit still had them. I figured there would be no point selecting separate flea-care so we all went advocate, I'll check out the different wormers though and see if that does the trick! Thanks


----------



## Dr.Marie

It's actually a misnomer that scooting is caused by worms. Yes, if there is a tapeworm segment stuck to the bum it might be itchy. However, if you are seeing scooting quite often this is usually because the anal glands need to be expressed.

That's definitely something your vet should do. I wouldn't wait too long because if anals get too full they can abscess and potentially need surgery.

Some cats can scoot if they have a skin irritation around the anus (possibly from having stool stuck there).

A vet visit is the best idea.


----------



## Shin

Seems he just has an itchy bum!  Trust him  he did have a bout of cystitus-like symptoms, but they have cleared up now thanks to some drops in his food for a couple of weeks. He's to stay on wet food and no/little biscuits.


----------



## IndysMamma

glad he's just itchy. cats can be a worry...


I think their goal in life is to worry us


----------



## CautiousR

Advocate does not treat Tapeworm. The Only neck-spotter I know of that does All Worms, is Profender (same company, I think). Advocate's shrewd advertising on pack with lengthy diagrams of critters, instals trust in the consumer that the Tapeworms are probably covered. That annoys me! I lost my beautiful, connecting, black Cat with this error Advocate. Untreated Tapeworm had given kidney disease. I told Vets, "yes I have wormed her, the neck-spotter that does Fleas as well". Two Vets enquired no further. On with kidney treatment. After months I saw a rice like wriggler in poop. I knew it was a worm egg of sorts, so I repeated the convenient, Advocate. Wrong! Cat declined from kidney disease. Euthanased. Later I saw the Error. Or, Buy a paste/tabs that say All-Wormer or say, Tapeworm on pack. And only Frontline neck-spotter removes adult fleas, *plus Egg larvae, *Advantage doesn't.


----------

